# NGD Carvin Burl content!



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I bought a DC727 about 2 years ago, and since then I have fallen in love with Carvin guitars. The urge to get a second one overcame me and with Carvin having a limited supply of Burled maple I figured this was as good of a time as any. I called up my contact at Carvin and I placed my order for a DC700.

I was nervous of how exactly the guitar would turn out as I usually am not one for natural finishes but when it arrived I was ASTOUNDED. The sheer craftsmanship of the instrument is just mind blowing.

So after plugging it in I realized a few things. The Carvin stock pickups actually sounded really good. They surprisingly had a pretty awesome base response and were high enough output to do what I do (Death Metal). My only gripe with the pickups is that they are not as defined as I would really like them to be, but again for stock pickups they sounded pretty huge.

I still plan on switching them out for a BKP Warpig set and I have yet to get my Floyd Upgrades brass pieces yet so the guitar is not completely done yet!

anyways, here are the specs and the pics!

DC700
Burled Maple Top
Flamed Maple fingerboard
Flamed Maple Neck Through
Swamp Ash Wings.
Tung Oiled Finish
Floyd Rose w/ Locking Nut
Sperzel Pearloid Locking tuners
Rosewood Knobs 
Passive Pickup Option
Truss Rod Engraved Alustrium


----------



## cap-tan (Jul 21, 2012)

wowzers. that thing is beautiful!!! HNGD!


----------



## grifff (Jul 21, 2012)

That looks amazing, the neck is really stunning!


----------



## kerska (Jul 21, 2012)

The more I see Carvins like this the more I GAS for one....

HNGD!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for the kind words! The neck on this feels so much better than the neck on the DC727 its insane!


----------



## AndreasD (Jul 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Happy NGD. Could you pm me how much it set you back?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 21, 2012)

sure thing!


----------



## EOT (Jul 21, 2012)

Love that burl! Congrats!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a head turner for sure, simply gorgeous, Congratz!!!


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 21, 2012)

This should be on when viewing this guitar.

Happy NGD!!!!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 21, 2012)

hahahah thats so funny you posted that, Because the day I expected it in the mail I was singing that song running around my house...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks very similar to my burled DC800, but I like your choice of flame maple fb more!  Congratz!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 21, 2012)

props on that burl. grats on a killer axe.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, just wow. I have no words, good job. I'm actually stuck right now between getting the passives (and putting a BMP in later), or getting the actives for my dc700.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice! My Vik is spec'd out similar


----------



## themike (Jul 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning man, congrats!


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jul 21, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Looks very similar to my burled DC800, but I like your choice of flame maple fb more!  Congratz!



I took my lesson from you Francesco, and mine will be coming soon. But this guitar is quite beautiful. The back of the neck looks particularly good. Classy choices hehe. Congrats!


----------



## -Infidel- (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome, how do those go for? I want...


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## a curry (Jul 22, 2012)

oooooooo wow that is sweet dude, carvins just keep getting nicer and nicer! happy NGD!


----------



## Rayaus (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks great man! Congrats on your NGD!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks awesome. One of the nicest Carvins I've seen in a while.


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 22, 2012)

Love da Burl mang. Pearl Sperzels look sweet too! congrats


----------



## MikeH (Jul 22, 2012)

Literally the best Carvin I've ever seen.


----------



## Nag (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome, HNGD !


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words<3 she plays absolutely amazing. I will surely put a video up once I get the upgrades that I want to so you can see it in its ideal state!


----------



## iloki (Jul 23, 2012)

All the more reason to do a vid now AND later!

that way we can hear the baseline, and then hear how much more awesome it gets after your upgrades!

Every DC700/DC800 NGD makes me more and more excited for my DC700 to finish.. It'll also be a Burl maple top.. I hope it looks similar to yours.. absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## a curry (Jul 23, 2012)

damnit i cant stop checking this thread out and looking at the pics of this thing!!!!!!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 23, 2012)

iloki said:


> All the more reason to do a vid now AND later!
> 
> that way we can hear the baseline, and then hear how much more awesome it gets after your upgrades!
> 
> Every DC700/DC800 NGD makes me more and more excited for my DC700 to finish.. It'll also be a Burl maple top.. I hope it looks similar to yours.. absolutely gorgeous!



You know what, I'll make a video just for you! haha. Be sure to post a thread when you get yours!!


----------



## Panacea224 (Jul 23, 2012)

That is an amazing looking guitar, HNGD. I too would like to hear a sound clip. I'm curious how the stock pickups sound.


----------



## iloki (Jul 23, 2012)

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> You know what, I'll make a video just for you! haha. Be sure to post a thread when you get yours!!



My card date is August 2.. 9 days to go! There will be a NGD thread, of course.

grats again on that beautiful monster!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 23, 2012)

iloki said:


> My card date is August 2.. 9 days to go! There will be a NGD thread, of course.
> 
> grats again on that beautiful monster!



Thanks man! Mine came about a week earlier, I hope you're just as lucky!


And I will be making a clip of the stock pickups for sure!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very classy sir


----------



## davefoxtattoos (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like it came out killer, Mike! Can't wait to see it in person at the show in a few weeks!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 24, 2012)

Still can't get over this thing. So beautiful.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 25, 2012)

davefoxtattoos said:


> Looks like it came out killer, Mike! Can't wait to see it in person at the show in a few weeks!




I'm glad you dig Dave!!

btw I have pictures of the brass pieces! Install video to follow!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 25, 2012)

Am I the only one that wants to get a carvin with a colored finish? Seriously, lots of natural carvins, lately.

But that is a very nice guitar. Congrats man, you spec'ed out a beauty


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeno said:


> Am I the only one that wants to get a carvin with a colored finish? Seriously, lots of natural carvins, lately.
> 
> But that is a very nice guitar. Congrats man, you spec'ed out a beauty



thanks man, My other Carvin is a crazy black-green-yellow burst so I figured I'd try something a little more classy


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, carvin does it again! *applause all around*


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Jul 29, 2012)

you guys might dig this....The volume is admittedly low but check it out anyways!


----------



## clopstyle (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice score! Are you gonna be rockin that bad boy on 8/11? I want to see that thing in person.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 31, 2012)

FAP FAP


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 2, 2012)

dat neck flame


----------



## cronux (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## dvon21 (Aug 3, 2012)

FLAMED MAPLE! Man, I needed to explode those words out of my body. Seriously, man; this masterpiece is stunning. That flamed maple has me GASing SO hard.


----------



## Quitty (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh.
Oh wow.

Impressive difference with the new floyd block too - something about the mids seems much more 'alive'.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Aug 5, 2012)

clopstyle said:


> Nice score! Are you gonna be rockin that bad boy on 8/11? I want to see that thing in person.



I will be rocking it on the 11th! We can compare Carvins!


Thank you for all of the kind words guys! It means alot that the community here digs it! and Yes the Floyd Upgrades do AMAZING things for your sound. highly recommend!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't mean to necro bump this thread, but here is a little video of what the new pickups look like. Just playing through my little practice amp!


----------



## SymmetricScars (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm normally not a huge fan of burl but that looks amazing! Nice playing too


----------



## metallic1 (Oct 22, 2012)

sweet guitar dude!, nice wood choices, the combination of flame and burl looks amazing. and cool mods too


----------



## bazguitarman (Oct 23, 2012)

That's pretty damn smoking hot bro. And I don't even like maple fretboards. That top is beautiful. I love that you put black hardware on it. That one makes me want to get another Carvin.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Oct 23, 2012)

swweeeet


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm glad I have the approval of the forum! I've been so busy writing my bands next record I haven't had much time to make a true sound clip of the pups. Eventually i will


----------



## cajunboy2k (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW!!! That is one beautiful guitar. I hope you enjoy it. Carvin is making awesome stuff these days. I think people a starting to wake up to them.

Congrats


----------



## jwade (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, this guitar has me seriously considering a Carvin 7 one day. Absolutely beautiful, that neck is just incredible looking.


----------

